# [solved] xfce4 läuft nur als root, nicht als user

## Robert K.

Hallo,

Ich habe Gentoo neu installiert (amd64) und weiß mir im Augenblick keinen Rat mehr. Trotz Forensuche und verschiedener Howtos komme ich einfach nicht weiter.

xfce4 läuft nur als root, als User sehe ich nur diesen grau/weißen Hintergrund mit dem "Mauszeiger".

Versuche ich als Benutzer startx bzw. startxfce4 aufzurufen bekomme ich o.g. Bildschirm und es funktioniert auch kein Wechsel mehr über die <STRG><ALT><Fx> bzw. <BACKSPACE> Taste(n). Eine .xsession.errors Datei wird auch nicht im Homeverzeichnis angelegt. In der Xorg.0.log finde ich auch keine Hinweise. Starte ich den Loginmanager slim komme ich wenigstens über die <STRG><ALT><BACKSPACE> Tastenkombination auf die Konsole.

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4400+-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 23 Jul 2009 14:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi alsa amd64 aotuv bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdda cddb cleartype cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri exif flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gpm gs gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jbig jpeg jpeg2k libnotify lzo midi mmx mng mp3 mudflap multilib musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection rle session skey sound spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis wav wavpack webkit wma xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

/etc/group (Die Aufnahme in die Gruppe haldaemon war nur testweise) 

```

root:x:0:root

bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon

daemon:x:2:root,bin,daemon

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon

tty:x:5:

disk:x:6:root,adm,haldaemon

lp:x:7:lp

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root,robert

floppy:x:11:root,haldaemon

mail:x:12:mail

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp

man:x:15:man

console:x:17:

audio:x:18:robert

cdrom:x:19:haldaemon

dialout:x:20:root

tape:x:26:root

video:x:27:root,robert

cdrw:x:80:haldaemon

usb:x:85:haldaemon

users:x:100:robert

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage:x:250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup:x:65533:

nobody:x:65534:

sshd:x:22:

robert:x:1000:

locate:x:245:

cron:x:16:

ssmtp:x:1001:

crontab:x:1002:

messagebus:x:1003:

haldaemon:x:1004:haldaemon,robert

plugdev:x:1005:haldaemon,robert

lpadmin:x:106:

```

xorg.conf (Auskommentierte Optionen habe ich entfernt)

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder62)  Thu Feb  5 00:08:50 PST 2009

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "extmod"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "G71 [GeForce 7900 GS]"

    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "MCP65 Memory Controller"

    BusID          "PCI:0:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card2"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "MCP65 LPC Bridge"

    BusID          "PCI:0:1:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card3"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "MCP65 SMBus"

    BusID          "PCI:0:1:1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card4"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "MCP65 Memory Controller"

    BusID          "PCI:0:1:2"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card5"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "MCP65 USB Controller"

    BusID          "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card6"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "MCP65 USB Controller"

    BusID          "PCI:0:2:1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card7"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "MCP65 Ethernet"

    BusID          "PCI:0:6:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card8"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "MCP65 High Definition Audio"

    BusID          "PCI:0:7:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card9"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "MCP65 PCI bridge"

    BusID          "PCI:0:8:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card10"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "MCP65 IDE"

    BusID          "PCI:0:9:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card11"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "MCP65 SATA Controller"

    BusID          "PCI:0:10:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card12"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "MCP65 PCI Express bridge"

    BusID          "PCI:0:13:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux kopernikus 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #2 SMP Sat Jul 4 09:19:35 Local time zone must be set--see zic m x86_64

Build Date: 23 July 2009  02:05:33PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jul 24 14:23:42 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x1300

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@2:0:0) nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7900 GS] rev 161, Mem @ 0xf2000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf3000000/16777216, I/O @ 0x0000b000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.29  Thu Feb  5 00:05:47 PST 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.29  Wed Feb  4 23:45:20 PST 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7900 GS (G71) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.71.22.41.11

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7900 GS at PCI:2:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     BenQ FP93GS (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): BenQ FP93GS (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): BenQ FP93GS (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device X10 WTI RF receiver

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) X10 WTI RF receiver: always reports core events

(**) X10 WTI RF receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) X10 WTI RF receiver: Found 4 mouse buttons

(II) X10 WTI RF receiver: Found x and y relative axes

(II) X10 WTI RF receiver: Found keys

(II) X10 WTI RF receiver: Configuring as mouse

(II) X10 WTI RF receiver: Configuring as keyboard

(**) X10 WTI RF receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) X10 WTI RF receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "X10 WTI RF receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

```

Auch das setzen der Option: AllowEmptyInput auf true oder false brachte keine Änderung.

Bin für jeden Tip/Idee dankbar.

Grüße

RobertLast edited by Robert K. on Sat Jul 25, 2009 12:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Welche Rechte liegen denn auf xfce4-panel und xfdesktop?

Vielleicht nochmal emergen via xfce4?

----------

## Robert K.

Hallo Disi,

Dein Tipp hat mir weitergeholfen. Die Rechte für xf... waren i.O. Testweise mal fluxbox installiert und das lief auch als Benutzer und root. 

Dann als Benutzer startx und gleichzeitig als root sleep 60; killall X in einem zweiten Terminal.

Kurzum: in dem "amd64 weekly build" was ich installiert habe, waren die Rechte auf den /tmp Ordner 755 (root/root). xfce4 konnte daher als Benutzer keine temporäre Dateien darin anlegen.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und

Grüße

Robert

[KORREKTUR]Meine natürlich das amd64-stage3-weekly build.[/KORREKTUR]Last edited by Robert K. on Mon Jul 27, 2009 8:12 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## disi

Ich hatte da auch schonmal Probleme mit einem Archive das ich von einer Maschiene hatte (mit tar). Da waren die Benutzergruppen im /tmp und /log vertauscht, mein clamav lief nicht mehr  :Sad: 

Vermutlich hat es etwas damit zu tun, dass ich das backup remote gemacht hatte und die Gruppen andere IDs hatten auf dem Rechner wo tar lief. Wirklich sicher bin ich aber nicht...

----------

